# Chute Blocker for ZTR



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm considering a chute blocker for my ZTR and am looking for recommendations.

After putting down 15 yards of fresh mulch this spring, I'm tired of blowing the clippings out of the beds after cutting. I can successfully direct the clippings away from most of the beds, but there are a few pinch points in my yard that I can't seem to stay far enough away from to keep the clippings out.

I've found several companies that sell them:
Grass Flap
Quikchute
Advanced Chute System
Blade Blocker

Does anyone have experience with these? I like the idea of the foot pedal operated Grass Flap. Wondering if anyone has experience with them?


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

I have the grassflap on my scag liberty Z and it is well worth the price. I have used the quickchute and it is also very nice. Having used both styles (hand and foot operated) on a zero turn mower the foot operated grassflap is the way to go. When you are driving a zero turn both hands are always in use unless you have steering wheel so a hand operated chute blocker requires you to stop or hold both handles with one hand in order to operate the chute. The other major benefit with the foot operated chute is having the ability to hold the flap partially open while mowing. It is great for limiting travel distance of the clippings while not completely blocking them.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

@J@Jgolf67 Thanks for the feedback. Its super helpful that you have experience with both models. The foot operated sounds like it is very convenient. I also like how there isn't a handle sticking up that could catch on things.

Did you have to drill any holes to install the grass flap? I have a certain phobia about drilling into my new mower.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

I did drill holes but not through my deck. It was through the rib on top of my deck that held the factory flap. Mine required a bit more effort because they don't make one for my mower and I wanted to be able to attach my bagger without removing the grassflap. So I added a few custom pieces to make it work just the way I wanted. The owner of grass flap is a super helpful guy and answered all my email questions prior to ordering.


----------

